# Some really great weekly educational videos



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

For those unaware, Charles Neil has a weekly show called "Mastering Woodworking" where he takes you step by step through designing and building many different types of furniture. Some pieces are very elaborate, others are more beginner oriented.
He explains things in a way that is easy to understand and has some of the best tips, tricks and short-cuts you will ever see. He also lays down a world-class finish, and will help you do the same.

For anyone interested in checking out his show, which I subscribe to and HIGHLY recommend, here is a link to the "Mastering Woodworking" section of his site: http://www.cn-woodworking.com/about-mastering-woodworking-wi/

Charles has many other free videos, some free build videos, some great DVD's and other items in his store, and as well he does in-house classes on finishing several times each year, and also project-building classes as well.

I highly recommend checking his site over, and especially his "Mastering Woodworking" show. I subscribe to some other shows, and I don't think I gain the knowledge in all the other together that I do from Charles Neil alone. He just has a way of teaching that is super easy to understand and absorb the knowledge. And as well he will answer all you email questions you may have, and also has a forum and discussion area for the weekly show, and a general forum as well.

Go check it out, it's likely the best show of it's kind on the net.

Wayne


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Visions said:


> For those unaware, Charles Neil has a weekly show called "Mastering Woodworking" where he takes you step by step through designing and building many different types of furniture. Some pieces are very elaborate, others are more beginner oriented.
> He explains things in a way that is easy to understand and has some of the best tips, tricks and short-cuts you will ever see. He also lays down a world-class finish, and will help you do the same.
> 
> For anyone interested in checking out his show, which I subscribe to and HIGHLY recommend, here is a link to the "Mastering Woodworking" section of his site: http://www.cn-woodworking.com/about-mastering-woodworking-wi/
> ...


Maybe I missed it, but I do not see what network broadcasts these shows. Always glad to watch a good woodworking show.

Thanks for the heads up.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It ain't on TV*

It's on the Net or WEB...http/...etc
Click on the link above and you'll see it. You have to subscribe...$$
 bill




GeorgeC said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I do not see what network broadcasts these shows. Always glad to watch a good woodworking show.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> George


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> It's on the Net or WEB...http/...etc
> Click on the link above and you'll see it. You have to subscribe...$$
> bill


Thanks Bill.

Yes, you need to subscribe to his weekly show. But you do get a lot of info for your money. He goes through everything step-by-step and doesn't skip over all the work like is common with TV woodworking shows.
You also get the benefit of a forum and a discussion area to go over anything you have questions on.

All in all, it's worth the cost of admission and then some!

Wayne


----------

